# Wouldn't y'all just swear..."Sick" kid pic / video - new update pg. 6



## Roll farms (Jul 18, 2011)

Knowing Shawnee is a paint doe, due any time...when I post this pic...wouldn't you think they were hers?







Nope.  

A friend of ours who's in the process of moving had these kids born today.  Dam rejected / had no colostrum...and the friends are living w/ relatives who won't allow baby goats in the house.   
He didn't know she was pregnant (mind on the move, I guess...) so didn't have bottles or anything out / ready...it's all packed away.  BEGGED me to take them on so he can have less to worry about.  Good thing Penny's giving so much milk...

So...I get to keep the girl (lying down) and he gets the boy back once his move is done.  88% boer.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 18, 2011)

I simply don't believe it.  How can there be people who don't allow goats in the house...


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty paints!!!!


----------



## crazyland (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 18, 2011)

Precious!  Not a bad deal for either one of you, either.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that a milk mustache i see? OOOHHHH great pic for those Got Milk Ads!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucky you!  Congratulations! They are cute.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like a win-win for everyone concerned.  

As I've said:  you can never have:

too much money

TOO MANY GOATS.

DonnaBelle


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW. They are gorgeous. You are going to win no matter what. How awesome.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww, so lucked out!  They are really cute!  Yeah, never thought I'd be having goats in my house until I got my hands on those kids


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Knowing Shawnee is a paint doe, due any time...when I post this pic...wouldn't you think they were hers?
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Mandykids.jpg
> 
> ...


is that doeling grinning?  its like that doggie commercial on tv these days.


----------



## RPC (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucky I wish I could have babies all year. I feel like every time yours start to grow up you get more little ones.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 19, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Lucky I wish I could have babies all year. I feel like every time yours start to grow up you get more little ones.


*weary sigh*

Me, too brother...ME TOO!   



My last bottle baby was due to be weaned Friday....I woulda had one day off between her and Shawnee's kids.  I've been milking / bottle feeding since Dec.  

After these / Shawnee's kids are weaned in Oct...I'll be done until Dec.


----------



## RPC (Jul 19, 2011)

I can not wait till friday/ Saturday when shawnee kids. Friday is our goat show so I will be watching that and watching her thread to see if kids are born.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 19, 2011)

She's so miserable in this heat, she may go sooner.  I've been down there twice and poured cool water on her / cooled off her bucket of water.  She's pitiful.

These babies I've got are hot / miserable...I'M hot and miserable...

Who breeds for July kids?  :/


----------



## RPC (Jul 19, 2011)

I know I will never do that to my goats. It may be a little hard on the kids in January but the moms are much better off. January/February is when I will always try to have kids.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 19, 2011)

Awww...beautiful paints!  We have a purebred paint doe, we're hoping to get some paints out of her


----------



## LostNation (Jul 19, 2011)

LOLOLOLllllllllllllll, suckahhhhhhhhh!  

How long do you have to keep them - till weaning?  Cool beans on getting to keep the doeling, at least!   FlasssshY!

& yeah - what's up w/ people who don't allow goats in their house?!    *snort*


----------



## RPC (Jul 25, 2011)

How are those new kids of yours doing.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2011)

The doeling is great....the buckling is "off".  I'm sorta stumped. 
He walks sort of like he's stiff / stove up.
Hasn't got the appetite of his sister, but has gained weight / poops / pees normally, etc.
No fever.
The doeling is a HELLION.  I'm waiting to see the new Colts roster before I come up w/ a name for her.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2011)

They're both so adorable!  I loved having my babies in the house last spring------but really glad when they were finally weaned, too!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 26, 2011)

He seems stiff all over.  I'm pondering putting him on Pen G just for grins, even though he doesn't have a fever...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The doeling is great....the buckling is "off".  I'm sorta stumped.
> He walks sort of like he's stiff / stove up.
> Hasn't got the appetite of his sister, but has gained weight / poops / pees normally, etc.
> No fever.
> The doeling is a HELLION.  I'm waiting to see the new Colts roster before I come up w/ a name for her.


Our parents cats names=Peyton, Eli, and Cooper   Do you all go to the games?


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 26, 2011)

x


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, RTG....I keep forgetting you lost him to Pen shots.

I've literally probably injected it 500 times so I don't even bat an eye about it anymore, but if I had the awful reaction you did, I'm sure it'd freak me out too.  

He seems worse tonight.  I held off giving him a shot b/c of that.  He's not going to be disbudded tomorrow, either.

I've just never seen anything like this.  It's in his legs / back end mostly, not his neck...his wee head moves fine.  He gets around like a 90 yr old man.

Melissa...I have been to one game.  That was enough to convince me I'd rather watch from home.  Too many drunk / stupid people there.  I'll be going to training camp next week though.  We went 3x last year.  
Right now I have Peyton, Reggie, Dallas' Darlin (dam is Dallas), Austin, Bullitt, Freeney...I think that's it....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope you're able to figure out what's ailing him... that's a stumper.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 27, 2011)

OK, treated for FKS this morning (I don't think that's what it is, but it can't hurt) and NOW I notice that his neck seems a little stiff / head held at an odd angle.  Dunno if it really is or if I'm just looking for it more.

He was able to follow me around a bit better this morning, though...so that's good.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

z


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 27, 2011)

My first thought was joint or naval ill, but he'd have a fever.  What about white muscle diesase?  It frequently affects newborn kids.  Has he had vit. E or selenium?  It could also be vit. D deficiency (rickets) maybe?  Maybe a shot of Vit. A , D, E would help?


edited to fix typos


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

z


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, now his little neck is curve to where it looks almost like he's trying to look over his shoulder.  His neck was fine yesterday...?  He was just weak in the legs.
Still eating / pooping / peeing good, no fever, the treatment for FKS made no miraculous change and he's had BoSe and an E tablet 2x, along w/ red cell and Nutri Drench.  And B shots.

I'm starting to wonder if he wasn't 'born this way'...he's only a week old.  His sister is fine n dandy....

WIERD!

PS, Thanks for the update, RTG....keep me posted.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

z


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a pic







And here's a link to a video.  Yesterday he could barely walk....today he can run but his head's all whoppycacked....

He's had:  BoSe, B vit, pen G, Vitamin E, nutridrench, red cell, baking soda, and thiamine.  Eats / poops / pees  fine.  No temp.

ETA:  He's had 2 doses of children's ibuprofen today, the running started after that.  This morning he was still 'stove up' and not walking well.




http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150322945745100&saved


----------



## freemotion (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know about goats but.....both my husband and I just watched the video and we both said, "Torticollis!"  AKA "wry neck."  It is a muscle spasm in the neck.  Massage the shortened side to the depth that just makes him squeak.  Look at a picture of a goat skeleton and picture the bones as you explore the muscles in his neck.  Try to not "rub," rather, try to feel the vertebra through the muscles, that will get your fingertips to make the most effective movements.  Might help.  Might not.  Gives you something to do.  When I had the buckling with the twisted leg I did this after each bottle and one extra if I was cuddling the kids, so 4-5 times a day for just a minute or two. 

Here is a short explanation of wry neck in people found with a quick google search:  http://www.australiandoctor.com.au/patient/030912AccuteWryNeck.pdf


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, Free....can't hurt, might help.

I just don't get how he can RUN today, when he could barely walk this morning...and his neck was fine yesterday, now doing this today.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 27, 2011)

Since mom rejected I'm wondering if maybe she didn't toss him around a bit and he has a spinal/muscular injury of some kind.   The reject whether we have was TOSSED across the barn by his dam. She literally hooked him with  her horns and threw him about 6 ft into a wall.  She tried to kill him a couple times after that as well, kicking and the like.  She was convinced she only had one kid and he wasn't it.  We got him when he was 18hrs old and he was pretty freaked out and banged up.


----------



## currycomb (Jul 27, 2011)

wry neck in rabbits is thought to be caused by a protozoa. ivermectin was mentioned as a treatment. EPM is a protazoa disease in horses, medication available to treat it. no way he could have gotten his head hung in something and pulled hard enough to misalign a vertabrea in his neck?? just some ideas i am throwing out there


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

z


----------



## RPC (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor little guy that is really sad. I hope you can figure out what is wrong with him.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 27, 2011)

Wobbler syndrome? (seems to be more horse specific, but thought I'd just toss it out there for ya)
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/horses/facts/info_wobbler.htm


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, the kicker for me here has been since he's not 'my' kid, and I was told not to take him to the vet by the owner...I've been trying every other way to fix him...BUT...my vet (god love him) saw the post on FB and wants me to call him tomorrow.  Says he has an idea.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 27, 2011)

fingers crossed!!!   Hopefully somethin can get figured out so the poor guy doesn't hafta suffer. He is adorable!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

z


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm...CAE sounds like a possibility for the buck but in the first post Rolls said the dam had no colostrum (which could also be explained with a CAE + doe).  I'm pretty sure Rolls heat treats her colostrum.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope your vet can help.  Good Luck Roll.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 28, 2011)

His dam has tested CAE- twice...(she came from me - her name is Mandy) and I milked her for years.

Backstory....

Mandy, her daughter Hannah (Peyton's dam) and Weiner (Nub x Saanen) were sold to a friend (R), who then had a bad, bad, bad year last year (2 yr old daughter started having health problems, then he was diagnosed w/ some iron disease that makes him have to have blood drawn out weekly, the the 2 yr old started seizing and had to be admitted to the hospital.  She has a 40$ word disease in her brain-no cure, not fatal if treated but I can't remember the name, sorry).

Through all that the goats were left unattended a lot b/c they had to leave w/ no notice to rush to the childrens' hospital.

Mandy and Hannah came here for most of the summer, Weiner went to R's dad's house b/c she was in milk.

When things settled down, he took Mandy and Hannah (both bred) back home.  Mandy kidded (Austin, my nice black kid this year - she was my 'payment' for keeping / feeding them) and right about then his daughter had another bad spell and had to go back to the hospital.  He asked me to either take them back or sell them for him....so I found a buyer.... 

This other friend (J) put them in w/ all his goats (one big happy family) and his boer buck must have rebred Mandy right away.  Hannah delivered a dead kid a few mos. ago.

Fast forward 5 mos....that friend (J) has all his goats at his parents' house b/c he's in the process of moving.  They're staying w/ a friend of the family.  Mandy unexpectedly kids these guys, has no milk (he said only 'pus' came from her udder....I figure the 1st guy was too busy to milk her / she got mastitis after having Austin) so he calls me....when I tell him I really have no room / time / spare milk b/c I'm waiting for Shawnee to kid...he says, "I guess they're probably going to die then..."

So here they are.  

They've only had Penny's colostrum / milk....who's also tested CAE - 2x.  And it all gets heat treated / past. just in case b/c I'm a paranoid worrier like that.

That's really interesting info, RTG, and I'm glad to know it...but I don't think that's the problem w/ him....plus he's only 1 wk old.

THE GOOD NEWS IS, his neck seems much much better this morning, and he's WAGGING HIS TAIL - that's a 1st, it's always hung down.

So either the Pen G or B shot from last night musta helped....?  He'll get more of both this morning.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2011)

Whew, that is great!  Glad to hear he is making progress.

(And that stinks that your game-going experience was lousy-we go to a lot of them and have had a few of those too).


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 28, 2011)

c


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 28, 2011)

What a strange case!  Glad to hear of the improvement.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...50324439735100&comments&notif_t=video_comment

MUCH, much better.  Pen G and 2 shots of B vitamin....gonna ASSume it was an ear infection.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

Great to hear it.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 29, 2011)

This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings. 


 i am so glad he is doing better, what a relief...

dang i need either more coffee or better spell check LOL!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry about that, I changed the privacy setting.

I used to have a FB stalker, I automatically have a lot of things set on 'private' b/c of that...but...I don't care if they see my goats, lol.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Aww he looks SO much better, wow!!! Glad he's feelin better  

Good job Rolls


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jul 29, 2011)

I just had a thought, and couldn't see on the video.  Was he disbudded?  Could it have been a little bit of brain swelling from the disbudding?

Doesn't really matter at this point....Just glad he is better.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 29, 2011)

.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, that was easy!


----------



## RPC (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better. That doeling is a ton bigger then the buckling. Have they always been that way or is it because he was sick?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 29, 2011)

She was 1/2 # bigger and has ALWAYS drank about 2x as much as he does...now I'd say he is 1-1.5# lighter.

Nope, he isn't disbudded yet...waiting to hear from his owner if he wants it done or not, after he's had another day or so to recover.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## RPC (Aug 4, 2011)

How is the little guy doing now? I hope he is feeling better and acting right.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 4, 2011)

Aside from being a tad bit smaller, you'd never know the little dude had a scary spell where I thought for sure he was going to die.


----------



## wannacow (Aug 4, 2011)

That's wonderful!!


----------



## RPC (Aug 4, 2011)

Well that sure is good news.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Aug 5, 2011)

So glad to hear it all turned out well.  Great job caring for the little guy!


----------



## hollycow (Jan 12, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I simply don't believe it.  How can there be people who don't allow goats in the house...


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)

So what happened to this little doeling? Did you end up keeping her for your herd?


----------

